
Ask HN: What resources exist to help me build my own PCB boards? - sky_projektor
Hi!<p>I am an electronics novice who want to design my own PCB for some projects. I am looking for any resources or materials (apps, url, books) to guide me in my endeavor.
======
ChrisGammell
I have a youtube tutorial for making a PCB using KiCad (5.0) called "Getting
To Blinky". It has helped some people design their first PCB. This will be a
separate exercise from learning about actual electronics, but will help you
get a PCB made:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVhWh3AsXQs&list=PLy2022BX6E...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVhWh3AsXQs&list=PLy2022BX6EspFAKBCgRuEuzapuz_4aJCn)

------
davismwfl
As for books to learn from, get the latest edition of "The Art of
Electronics", that is kinda like a bible to a lot of people. I have definitely
learned a lot from it.

As for making PCB's, personally I pay for a subscription to Eagle. Yea there
are better software solutions out there (Altium), but the cost is
significantly more. I personally like Eagle better than KiCad, I think Eagle
has made a lot of progress and I can tie it to Fusion360 now and do full
design views, enclosures, heating etc. Altium is the more professional and
complete solution, and they have a free version called CircuitMaker (same
company IIRC just not as sophisticated). I like Eagle because there are tons
of resources to help you with, getting parts into the library is easy and it
isn't hard to use.

As for creating PCB's (assuming you are US based), Use Osh Park
([https://oshpark.com/](https://oshpark.com/)) over seeedstudio, although I
have used both. I'll still use seeed sometimes for prototypes and even small
runs when I need more optionality than OshPark allows. There are some other US
based production houses like OshPark that I use from time to time too.

------
mdorazio
Do you mean actually build a PCB? If so, there are many tutorials using
different types of tools on instructables.com For best results you'll want to
get access to a laser cutter or small CNC mill, perhaps through a local
makerspace. That being said, there are now many short-run and one-off PCB
manufacturing houses you can use for much higher quality boards than you can
make yourself. People seem to like seeed for this -
[https://www.seeedstudio.com/fusion_pcb.html](https://www.seeedstudio.com/fusion_pcb.html)

If you want to learn the design side, there are many other threads on HN with
tool recommendations. Ex.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16533475](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16533475)

------
sky_projektor
Thank you!

I realised, that I was looking for a text book for electronics, because online
courses had confused me as I had been doing it without a reference text. The
Art of electronics, (PDF, IIIrd edition) appears to be the one I had been
looking for. I shall definitely be checking seedstudio as well.

